# Largest dog in the world die's



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

The largest dog in the world (according to the Guinness book of records) has just died, unless you know better.

Charlie

http://www.asylum.co.uk/2009/08/13/rip-gibson-the-tallest-dog-in-the-world/


----------

